# Hondurin out come ?



## RobUK91 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi all i am absolutely terrible at ginetics for some reason I just can't get my head around it any way i have a male tangerine albino hondurin and I'm about to get a ghost hondurin milk, if they produced eggs for me what would the hatchlings be like, also would they be a chance of producing snows. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

you'd get all wild types het albino, anerythristic, hypomelanistic. Whether they would be tangerine or not would depend on the lineage of the ghost.


----------



## RobUK91 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Genetics*

Ahh right ok I'm with you so they would look normal but be triple het for albino, anery and ghost or maybe a double het. Thanks for your response matey


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

triple het - albino, anerythristic and hypomelanistic


----------



## thereptilehouse (Jun 9, 2015)

Another possible outcome could be that you only have one snake left in the viv if you try to breed them! Milksnake's are cannibalistic and you run the risk of one eating the other instead of breeding.

I have a tangerine sinaloan and also a pueblan milksnake and I was planning on pairing them up (not together obviously as they are 2 different species) and was on the hunt for females. I mentioned my plans at my local reptile shop and was put off when I was told they had seen more milks eat each other than actually breed! That was enough to put me off, but good luck if you do decide to breed.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Honduran milks are often kept together. They are not known to eat other snakes. Milks in general are far less likely to this than kings.


----------

